# Messy eater...



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

When the "kids" eat dinner at night they eat chicken and brown rice with peas and carrots which I make once a week. Sydnie ( the youngest) is the only one who will let me dress her up and fix her hair (which I love), but she is also my chow hound and the messiest eater. She eats so fast that I have had to buy her slow-me-down bowls so she does not choke herself. 

However my question is since I let her ears and face hair grow a little longer it gets really nasty after dinner time. I have bought several products after reading post from SM for washing her face. Sometimes she will let me clean her face and other times she runs. Is there some kind of headband or face type contraption that anyone uses to help keep ears up and faces clean while eating? My boy will run and wipe his own face on the blanket on the couch if i dont get to him quick enough. 

Any suggestions will help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yup ~~ i got a couple messy eaters too...and den long ears don't help matters at all.

My pack eat wet food too. I am interested in hearing what folks with dogs in full coat and long ears do. 

Tweety has the longest ears in my house so I tie her ears up in a bun on top of her head with a baby hair tie. I leave it in a top bun until she eats and drinks water and pottys. 

You dogs are so adorable Sophie!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Snoods


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

We have these [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009NEMCYQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1]Amazon.com : Pinkaholic New York Small Dreamy Snood, Ivory : Pet Harnesses : Pet Supplies[/ame]

They look too funny with them on.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually just use one of their stretchy sweaters. I just put it over Lolas face, just as if you are putting it on properly, only stop as it just goes over the eyes. (she is the messiest) and she is happy to leave it on. Keeps her very clean.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Mane & Maureene.... Your babies are beautiful!!!! Thank you for your suggestions. The snood is precious.. I have one on the way. I dont have any sweaters that Sydnie could use. I have passed them all down.

Thanks again!


----------

